# NBC,FOX,CBS & CW Programming???



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

What do you guys think are the chances of us getting content from the big networks??


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Unless it's in HD I could care less


----------



## funkeruski (Feb 4, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> Unless it's in HD I could care less


I think you meant that you couldn't care less.


----------



## MikeR (Oct 6, 2006)

Initially, I thought Directv would be likely to get content from the networks...now I'm not certain.

Everyone wants a piece of the pie....see:

http://www.hulu.com


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I have multiple HD DVRs to cover all of the broadcast networks, but I would sure love to have HD DoD for the Big 4.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

funkeruski said:


> I think you meant that you couldn't care less.


:lol: yup


----------



## Slip Jigs (Oct 20, 2006)

I don't see any HD yet in my guide - before the Beta there were a couple of demo programs, but nothing. It looks like they are ready for it but it's just not in place yet.


----------



## thxultra (Feb 1, 2005)

Would like to have all the local networks on demmand. This way if I have extra time I can check out other networks primttime offerings.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I've said it before, I can't see any reason why the networks wouldn't make this content avaiable.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've said it before, I can't see any reason why the networks wouldn't make this content avaiable.


I'm sure they will ...

I just have it in my head that the reason we don't have it yet is because the networks want the DoD content to work just like their free "replays" at the web sites, with commercials at various points and *no skipping the commercials*! I have no idea if this is what the holdup is or if network VOD is available on other cable systems with no restrictions, but for some reason I keep coming back to how the networks control commercials on their web sites.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've said it before, I can't see any reason why the networks wouldn't make this content avaiable.


I can't either, but it isn't there. They would maybe prefer I used torrents for shows I miss?


----------



## DConroy (Dec 15, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I've said it before, I can't see any reason why the networks wouldn't make this content avaiable.


I can, at least not without the little $ icon.

The networks do make their shows available on line, but with forced, and non-skippable commercials.

Many shows are also available on other services such as Xbox Live, and they cost points(last time I checked an SD show was 400pts, about $5).

And given that the writers strike is primarily being reported as about this very question, I can't see network shows on VOD for free.

Anyone with cable VOD want to weigh in if the networks are on there?


----------



## jasonp5 (Sep 27, 2006)

The OnDemand Demo on COmcast's site shows a section called Network Shows and they have CBS and NBC listed in there....Not sure that that means that they are actually available, but I seem to recall my neighbor being able to watch Network shows on Demand....


----------



## drx792 (Feb 28, 2007)

yes the 4 big networks will come eventually. IIRC there was a pic posted way before DOD was released that revealed what a DOD page would look like. The page was for NBC.


----------



## donjuan2007 (Mar 7, 2007)

big networks in ONDemand now too, see the menu


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I'd like to see HD CW on DoD. No way to get it otherwise.


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> I'm sure they will ...
> 
> I just have it in my head that the reason we don't have it yet is because the networks want the DoD content to work just like their free "replays" at the web sites, with commercials at various points and *no skipping the commercials*! I have no idea if this is what the holdup is or if network VOD is available on other cable systems with no restrictions, but for some reason I keep coming back to how the networks control commercials on their web sites.


I don't think that's an issue. I have VOD through fios, and they just started adding network feeds (so far just a handful of NBC and CBS shows) - but no HD yet. I started watching Bionic Woman this way. The first few episodes of that show were totally commercial free on VOD. The later episodes now have 2 - 3 very quick commercial breaks - each probably about 15 seconds long, and only showing promos of other NBC shows. And you can most definitely ffwd through them (although with how the VOD on fios works, you can only ffwd at the first speed, and the skip doesn't work on VOD). But the breaks are so quick, that by the time I get around to hitting ffwd the commercial is just about over.


----------



## cb526 (Nov 1, 2007)

donjuan2007 said:


> big networks in ONDemand now too, see the menu


Huh? I don't see them.

Are you pulling our collective leg?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

cb526 said:


> Huh? I don't see them.
> 
> Are you pulling our collective leg?


I believe donjuan2007 was referring to the cable company on-demand service, not DIRECTV On Demand.


----------



## Special Ed (Oct 26, 2007)

Networks on DOD in high def and I would pay to download when needed. They be there eventually.


----------

